# Chef's Choice 615



## paul catt (May 6, 2014)

Hey All

My Chef's Choice 615 Food Slicer arrived today and I had to try it out

I chose the 615 on the advice of people here and for the bigger motor . better switch and it about 98% metal instead of plastic.

Its cutting my Pastrami paper thin  ... I will try and cut some plain meat for jerky later next week.

Here is a quick Video



It sliced the London Broil just as nice


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 6, 2014)

Looks good Paul, I have a 615.



~Martin


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------

